# Apple TV 3 : Regarder TV orange ? Jailbreak



## hugogol38 (19 Septembre 2017)

Bonjour, je cherche un moyen de regarder la TV d'orange sur mon Apple TV 3 eme generation, faut il la jailbreak? car je ne peut installer aucune application comme sur la 4..
Apple tv 3 os 7.2.2


----------

